# FEEDING MINIS



## gammyparker (Jul 23, 2017)

Any thoughts on free feeding alfalfa/orchard mix?? What about Chaffehay??


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My minis just got the same as my standards, free choice alfalfa hay. They got a little chubby on it, so something a little less rich would be best. I'd go for the alfalfa/orchard mix.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Alfalfa/Orchard grass is a good mix on paper...good energy, good fiber etc. Check to make sure your goats eat it before purchasing a bunch though. Mine would pick out the alfalfa and waste the grass...so, overall, a really bad investment!!!

I've never tried Chaffhaye.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I give mine alfalfa, and they've done well on it.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

My 2 Nigerian dwarf doe's and My Mini Mancha buck are really easy keepers. 

I love to buy the local hay people timothy as it is really soft and my goats gain good weight on this hay and they love it. I did a test on them i gave them 1 flake of timothy and 1 flake of alfalfa hay they ate the entire flake of timothy but only touch the leafy part of alfalfa so i stuck with the Timothy hay But i do feed alfalfa pellets which they love.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

BoerSaanenmother12 said:


> i stuck with the Timothy hay But i do feed alfalfa pellets which they love.


I did something similar this year and I was very happy with the results. I fed a decent quality timothy hay, and supplemented with alfalfa pellets. There was minimal waste and my girls looked really good over the winter. I will likely be repeating this winter.


----------

